# trying to join ibew local 58



## gidgolden (Oct 21, 2009)

Basic questions here.

Sent out two applications, one for inside wireman, and one for telecom one monty after the inside wireman. Haven't heard from ibew yet, been almost 2 months, i know they say it can take up to 3 months. Is this normal? I'm am dying to get this job, i mean i really want to get into the union. If i do get contacted, how hard is the test, is it likely that I will get accepted?

What exactly is supposed to happen?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Trying to join IBEW*

Been there, done that. You have to be realistic...Did you do okay in math in high school ? Are you generally consistent in your work habits?...Showing up, that is. That is very important. I had absolutely no connection with the electrical workers union but I applied and I kept going back to talk to them. I did have the education but I really think that it was my persistence that helped me out. If you want something badly enough,
you don't just apply, and go get a beer.


----------



## J Corrin (Sep 7, 2007)

You want to join local 58???:laughing: Last I heard, out of a 3500 - 4000 man local, they had 1500 out of work.. :whistling2:


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

J Corrin said:


> You want to join local 58???:laughing: Last I heard, out of a 3500 - 4000 man local, they had 1500 out of work.. :whistling2:


GIDGOLDEN,
Its true the unemployment rate in Local 58 is very high as it is in most Locals at this time. Dont let this stop you keep trying, you never know you may get the apprenticiship.
Dont pay any attention to non union shops like corrin, his whole goal in life is to pay people as cheaply as possible. People like this like to say I cant see it from my house meaning the cheap shoddy work does not bother him.
Any how good luck and keep being postive. Have you checked into getting a job at a union shop such as a driver, delivering materials or some other job, this might help you get your foot in the door.


----------



## J Corrin (Sep 7, 2007)

Non-union shop like corrin???? Last time I check my YELLOW TICKET SAYS LOCAL #948 Which has a very high unemployment rate also:blink:


----------



## Clandrith07 (Oct 1, 2012)

*I am a 2nd punch in the Detroit JATC right now, local 58*

By no means is it an easy school to get into, but as he said before persistence is key.. What I can say so far it is a very prestigious and rewarding apprenticeship. ABSOLUTELY worth the effort. Definitely shoot for the 5 year inside wire-man program which is the one I am currently in.. looking forward to being a journeyman in the Local 58 DETROIT! and as for the guy who was commenting on the unemployment... Ignore him, yeah its bad but as an apprentice you ALWAYS stay busy with full time work... Michigan WILL get through this anyhow.


Good Luck!


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I was local 58, had to move when the work dried up, I hope the economy recovers in Detroit, pretty tough right now. 

Gidgolden, you have any specific skills? I might have some possible leads for you.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Clandrith07 said:


> By no means is it an easy school to get into, but as he said before persistence is key.. What I can say so far it is a very prestigious and rewarding apprenticeship. ABSOLUTELY worth the effort. Definitely shoot for the 5 year inside wire-man program which is the one I am currently in.. looking forward to being a journeyman in the Local 58 DETROIT! and as for the guy who was commenting on the unemployment... Ignore him, yeah its bad but as an apprentice you ALWAYS stay busy with full time work... Michigan WILL get through this anyhow.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


Hey,bub,the thread is 3 years old! By now,he either did or did not get in.


----------

